# What would you put here?



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have an empty 5 gallon aquarium that I want to put something in this summer. It is up to you to help me decide what to get. Here are your limitations.
I don't want a betta. I'm sorry. I thought about it, but imma put a female betta in a 20gal OK? 
I don't want live-bearers. I already have lots and might get platies for my community.
I don't want African Dwarf frogs or shrimp. Been there, done that.

So go ahead! I will post my findings and questions as we go on.

Thanks in advance for help!:fish:
:help:


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

OK 
dwarf gourami
What is the deal on them. about half of the sites I went on said 5 gal, half said 10gal.

I am guessing that because I would want a pair, these wouldn't be the guys for me, but what do you think?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I think dwarf gouramis, despite their name, probably do prefer a bit more space. little Small killes such as _f. gardneri _ will fit, and you could put in a trio plus java moss.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats what i thought, thanks


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Also, with dwarf gourami, 99.9% of the time, they will only sell males, because they are so much prettier. So putting two in a 5 gallon would indeed be a terrible idea. But there are several small varieties of gourami that would work if you just wanted one.

What about a single pea puffer? Or some dwarf cories? Killifish would be good, too. Or an apple snail.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Or, as a horrid PetSmart I saw today would say, how about a Pacu?!!! :chair:

Sorry, but I thought it was fitting... :x


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

No thanks on a pacu. I have been on tankplanner.com for a while looking at my options. Here are some that I came up with:
Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid
a pair or just one Bolivian Ram
a pair or just one Blue Ram
(INSERT pearl danios.)
a pea puffer ( great minds think alike)
a small bunch of rosy red minnows
a pair or just one Checkerboard Cichlid
Three Spot Gourami

Thoughts?


EDIT: another site told me I couldn't possibly keep rams, and the list above is from most wanted to least.
Imma stick pearl danios above pea puffer.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

celestial pearl danios..or chili rasboras..or some simpsonichthys..chromaphyosimeon...or any one of a few hundred other killies...


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

lohachata said:


> celestial pearl danios..or chili rasboras..or some simpsonichthys..chromaphyosimeon...or any one of a few hundred other killies...


I liked the pearl danios! Killies have never done anything for me, i dont know why. The rest of your suggestions, while pretty, didn't make me wow, so to speak. 
Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think i am leaning towards a pair or just one Bolivian Ram
a pair or just one Blue Ram or a Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

according to another tank site, I couldn't possibly keep rams. So back to the drawing board....


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

A single checkerboard sounded cute; although I do believe you need very soft and clean water.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I vote for a pea puffer.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, so many choices!!!! See my cichlid thread to help me pick out some for there. I figured they would be happier in a 20 gal. I still love the cockatoo dwarf though... That is up against the pea puffer. Cast your votes!!!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

7-8 Neon Tetras and some Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not trying to be unkind but i have never been able to understand is why folks can't figure out for themselves what to put in their tanks...


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought I was going to have an easy choice, but with so many beauties, I just wanted some input. No harm done.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> 7-8 Neon Tetras and some Ghost Shrimp.


I had a school of 7 neons (that passed on, but will soon be replaced) in my 30gal and have a set up of ghost shrimp already. However should I choose the breed them, perhaps I could use this tank for them.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you already have a quarantine tank? A five gallon quarantine tank isn't ideal, but it is better than none.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, i do. Good check tho!! Thumbs up for saftey.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

get a male blue gourami and 2 cory cats.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Betta Man, cory cats really should be in larger groups than that.... I've seen you suggest one or two to several people now, but I just don't see why it would be necessary to put them in less than ideal conditions when you don't have to....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They wouldn't be alone... I kept my goldfish with my cory and he was SO HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wow......did he actually tell you that ? my fish never have conversations with me..
well.......except for the one that told me to buy a machinegun..glad i took his advice..i love it..
there are only a few cories that like cold water...and carp do not like warm water..i have some cories that love cold water but i still wouldn't keep them with carp.
although cories will not waste away and die if they are alone or there are only 2 of them ; they are very social fish and are more active when in groups..


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

lohachata said:


> not trying to be unkind but i have never been able to understand is why folks can't figure out for themselves what to put in their tanks...


Agreed, I'd rather get information on the fish, buy the fish, then show them off on the forum instead of asking.

As for the idea, don't get Rams. Rams need territorial room, especially if you get a pair (and Bolivians are definitely a lot larger than regular blues or golds). Your best bet is Killies, Neons, or even though you said you didn't want one, a Betta. You can't do a whole lot with a 5g unfortunately, there just isn't enough room.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

lohachata said:


> wow......did he actually tell you that ? my fish never have conversations with me..
> well.......except for the one that told me to buy a machinegun..glad i took his advice..i love it..


That's nothing...my 20 long is actually a mini-Narnia. My female convict especially has a good eye for fashion -- she helps me decide on my outfits for church.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've always wondered why my fish have stopped talking to me in the last couple of years, it's a shame coz I really want to ask them what tankmates they would prefer as I can't make my own mind up.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

humdedum said:


> That's nothing...my 20 long is actually a mini-Narnia. My female convict especially has a good eye for fashion -- she helps me decide on my outfits for church.


aaaaahahahaha! :lol:

I can just see how you came to find this out.. during regular water changes...


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alrighty then. I have found out my birthing tank fir momma guppies has a leak, so that is what i will be using this for. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

galaxy rasporas!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

grogan..i have some of those little guys..galaxy rasboras = celestial pearl danios....they are stunning little fish...pretty well suited to a small tank.
a 5 gallon set up with anubias nana petite and some crypts to mimic a bigger tank with swords and such would look great...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> grogan..i have some of those little guys..galaxy rasboras = celestial pearl danios....they are stunning little fish...pretty well suited to a small tank.
> a 5 gallon set up with anubias nana petite and some crypts to mimic a bigger tank with swords and such would look great...


hells yea now I want a new tank... here we go again


----------

